# How do i set up the blade holder in the pad printing machine ?



## autobot (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi, 

In our pad printing machine, we're using this blade holder("doctor blade"):

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3THJMD3YeKbTWNrVFlMRzJoSXhYNGxDTmJOdXdxcmltS0Vv 

but we don't really understand what those small screws up-top do, and when we try to set them up, the blade gets curved. 

Anybody knows how to set them ? or any idea how to understand this ? 

Thanks in advance, 
Alex


----------



## jflores0002 (Jun 8, 2015)

is this for silk screen printing?


----------



## Adam_N (May 3, 2010)

autobot said:


> Hi,
> 
> In our pad printing machine, we're using this blade holder("doctor blade"):
> 
> ...


Looks to me like blade holder from some older European machine. 
They do tend to over engineer their machine and I would say those screws are for macro adjustment to compensate if there is some curve in the blade. 
I would suggest you to back pressure off on those small screws and check if blade is straight in blade holder.
If it is straight, just leave it as is and don't fiddle with them.


----------



## autobot (Jul 20, 2017)

Adam_N said:


> Looks to me like blade holder from some older European machine.
> They do tend to over engineer their machine and I would say those screws are for macro adjustment to compensate if there is some curve in the blade.
> I would suggest you to back pressure off on those small screws and check if blade is straight in blade holder.
> If it is straight, just leave it as is and don't fiddle with them.


That's what we ended up doing. Thanks for your help!


----------

